# WE WON!!



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 9, 2021)

Update from yesterday's VI-Control post. WE WON!! Out of the 8 categories we were nominated for we clinched 4 (including Best Sci-Fi Short Film and Best Director). I am honoured that I was entrusted to compose the soundtrack for this film. Onward and upward!!


----------



## SergeD (Jul 9, 2021)

Congratulations, music is an essential part to make a film shining.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 9, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 10, 2021)

Congrats!! ❤️


----------



## Saxer (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey, great! Party!!!


----------



## Simon Lee (Jul 10, 2021)

Brilliant!! Well done 👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 10, 2021)

Fantastic news. Nice one!


----------



## Kery Michael (Jul 10, 2021)

That’s awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

SergeD said:


> Congratulations, music is an essential part to make a film shining.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Congrats!! ❤️


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hey, great! Party!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Simon Lee said:


> Brilliant!! Well done 👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Fantastic news. Nice one!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> That’s awesome! Congrats!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

jonathanparham said:


> Congratulations


Thank you so much.


----------

